# Why is this weed sparking and sizzling?



## firsttimeARE (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't had weed that did this since around this time in 2009 and before in 2007. At the time I thought it was grit weed and gave it back to my dude, even though it didn't have any of the characteristics like overly heavy or full of keif. The ash was fine. 

Now I came across bud that sparked and sizzled again today, not every bowl, but sometimes i'll get a spark and sizzle. As far as I know grit weed isn't around anymore, so now that i'm older i'm looking for a reason to what causes bud to spark and sizzle like a sparkler? Because i'm finding some threads from people who grew the bud themselves and experienced sizzling and sparking and obviously they didn't lace their own bud.

I cannot find a solid answer, some say moisture in the buds, seeds, stems, flint, not flushing.

What is up with this? I didn't grow the weed so I cannot comment. No trolls please. Nervous. Scanned it over at 60x and nothing looks out of the ordinary. Some trichome heads are black though. Mostly all amber.


----------



## grower215 (Sep 19, 2012)

moisture or not flushing would be my guess.....


----------



## dank smoker420 (Sep 19, 2012)

ive had dry weed that has done this before. and i do not flush and my weed does not do this. maybe it is strain dependent or a recessive trait that some plants have.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 19, 2012)

most of it is the chemical nuutrients, and i mean extremely concentrated commercial grow hard core,nasty ass chemicals.


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 19, 2012)

a plant can only take so much EC from any nutrients, "chemical" or not. I'm not aware of any commercial guys using excess poison in their reservoirs. If they did, they'd have a hard time moving that sparking weed and wouldn't be commercial guys for very long. Salts are salts, and almost every bottle of liquid plant food uses them. Even companies that claim to be "organic based" such as foxfarm just add a bit of kelp and shit in their water, then add all the salts that your plants need to grow. 

only time i've gotten crackling is from seeded bud.


----------



## 420mon (Sep 19, 2012)

HYDRO not flushed is my answer Mon.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably small immature seeds.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 19, 2012)

My #1 guess would be Residual pesticides.

Or it could be any of the following.

Not flushing at all...possibility.
Seed? Possible, but you would taste it.
Lighter flint particles going into the bowl and you not noticing. 
Moisture/poorly dried.

Thats all i got


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2012)

Disagree with residual pesticides. 
However stored nitrogen nutrients, ammoniac/urea, act as flame retardants and can have those effects. cn


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 19, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> I haven't had weed that did this since around this time in 2009 and before in 2007. At the time I thought it was grit weed and gave it back to my dude, even though it didn't have any of the characteristics like overly heavy or full of keif. The ash was fine.
> 
> Now I came across bud that sparked and sizzled again today, not every bowl, but sometimes i'll get a spark and sizzle. As far as I know grit weed isn't around anymore, so now that i'm older i'm looking for a reason to what causes bud to spark and sizzle like a sparkler? Because i'm finding some threads from people who grew the bud themselves and experienced sizzling and sparking and obviously they didn't lace their own bud.
> 
> ...


If everything looks good under scope its gotta be "nute burn",but seriously your guy over fertilized or could possibly be black trichomes combusting?,never had this issue just thought there might b something to the mostly amber some black trichome head thing.


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 19, 2012)

Usually not flushing and sometimes bad curing.


----------



## patlpp (Sep 19, 2012)

I heard a long time ago of something assbite growers put in to some weed that is too green that aids in combustion. Titanium oxide or something? Big Tobacco uses that shit to keep cigs lit. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 19, 2012)

HotShot look at my post on the other thread if you have ..ignore


----------



## FreeRangeZombie (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a good flush or it wasn't properly cured.


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 20, 2012)

Nutrients aren't stored in the calyx(es).
The flushing myth has nothing to do with this. It's still a myth with no evidence.

It's either because of seeds in the calyx (hermy), stems in the joint/mix (stored nutrients combust) or a very bad dry & cure.

Most likely it's a combination of stems in the mix (the sparkling - nutrient combustion) and a bad dry & cure (the sizzling due to moisture).


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 20, 2012)

Alright, so I smoked another bowl of it this morning and If im very careful to scan over even the tiniest stems I missed I don't get that sizzling and cracking.

Maybe tiny unseen stems mixed with the fact that it was taken so late it could have hermied and threw off lots of immature tiny seeds. Though i've had weed taken very late with the mostly amber with the occasional dead trichome and it didn't sparkle, some SSH. The bud in question is Bubba Kush. Allegedly.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 20, 2012)

bugs????????


----------



## firsttimeARE (Sep 20, 2012)

I did see something orange looking at 30x so I magnified to 60x and saw what looked like a baby mite. Didn't have the spots, but was orange/reddish in color and I could make out tiny legs on it and what looked like spots that were its eyes. But even at 60x it was tiny. I scanned over a bunch of nugs, couldn't see anything else like that and I did scan for a good half hour looking at the buds. I'm sure there is more though.

Either way not the quality weed I want to be smoking and after about 2/7 bowls sizzling im gonna bring the rest back and get 26/28th money back. I know it's kind of hard to stop bugs outdoors, but whatever. I'll just wait till my free, non bugged weed finishes.


----------



## 420mon (Sep 20, 2012)

Fuk a bug Mon, almost all outdoor gonna have some kind of bug.....bugs don't make it sizzle and I'll smoke a bug like fuk it Mon.


----------



## cd007 (Nov 18, 2021)

I RAISED A SPARKLE PLANT
Get the 411 here. I am a total first time beginner this year raising a hybrid called Peanut Butter I think (bought 5/27/21 in Sacramento).
Soil: FoxFarm Ocean Forest Potting Soil
Pot: Vivosun 5 Gallon
Food: House and Garden Soil A & B (I followed what their app said to do as best I could being ignorant about it)
Water: Crystal Geyser and well water in Shingle Springs, CA 
Put Outside, dates: 5/27/21 - 10/18 (partial and full sun plus shade; I moved them around a lot to follow the sun)
Under microscope: buds were a blend of light and a lot of dark amber, no bugs
Flushing: 10/18 only because the weather suddenly changed and it rained and became cloudy but the soil was dry and the plant wilting from thirst at the time of the flush; flushed with at least 2 gallons well water; soil was wet for about 3 days and it got rained on a little (rain has chemicals in it too) but never any mold and I checked with a microscope
Drying about 5 days: Small branches hung in clean cupboard with fan, water in aluminum pan to add humidity (varied from 25-45%... I was not on top off it)
Curing: Mason jar with a Viantic mini humidity gauge and one Bovida 58% RH
Smoking: I ran out of the store-bought so I started smoking it just after 1 week I think and boy was it strong! I can hallucinate on it... it is psychedelic sometimes, which I love. It's been about 3-4 weeks cured and it sparks and crackles the same. I know it's uncool to not cure longer but this weed is better than any I've tried in the last year ($45-55 range). 
Sparks: It sizzles then sparks and they can start a fire. Dangerous because it is hard to put out and even when I smoosh it to put out, it can throw a spark. It's crazy! I can send videos of it.
My theory: None of my theories hold. It's a conundrum for me. What do you think?


----------



## cd007 (Nov 18, 2021)

firsttimeARE said:


> I haven't had weed that did this since around this time in 2009 and before in 2007. At the time I thought it was grit weed and gave it back to my dude, even though it didn't have any of the characteristics like overly heavy or full of keif. The ash was fine.
> 
> Now I came across bud that sparked and sizzled again today, not every bowl, but sometimes i'll get a spark and sizzle. As far as I know grit weed isn't around anymore, so now that i'm older i'm looking for a reason to what causes bud to spark and sizzle like a sparkler? Because i'm finding some threads from people who grew the bud themselves and experienced sizzling and sparking and obviously they didn't lace their own bud.
> 
> ...


Check out my post in this thread please I raised a sparkle plant and I included the details to try to figure out why it happens. I think you might know. Christina


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 19, 2021)

cd007 said:


> Check out my post in this thread please I raised a sparkle plant and I included the details to try to figure out why it happens. I think you might know. Christina



Your shit sparks before or after you light it?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2021)

cd007 said:


> Put Outside, dates: 5/27/21 - 10/18 (partial and full sun plus shade; I moved them around a lot to follow the sun)
> Under microscope: buds were a blend of light and a lot of dark amber, no bugs


Outdoor grown, probably spider mite colonies exploding, or you got this.






Markle Sparkle Weed Strain Information | Leafbuyer


Noble families often inspire their countrypersons to craft and dedicate products to them. For a Royal baby, a royal cheddar. For a Royal wedding, a royal weed. Markle Sparkle is a cannabis strain dedicated to the soon-to-be British Royal Meghan Markle. The strain is a brilliant cross of Blue...




www.leafbuyer.com


----------

